# Can't sync settings in Develop Module



## Paul Howard (Aug 25, 2016)

When I select several images to sync settings, LIghtroom freezes. Other apps work fine if I go to them, but LIghtroom is frozen and I have to reboot the computer to make it work again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 25, 2016)

How many images are you syncing.

What happens when you just synch say 2 test images.


----------



## Paul Howard (Aug 25, 2016)

It freezes  even if I just want to sync two files


----------



## Gnits (Aug 25, 2016)

How much space have you got on your C drive.
What drive and type of drive have you got your catelog on and how much space is left on that drive (if different from C).


----------



## Paul Howard (Aug 25, 2016)

I havae it on the cdrive and there is lots of space .. I appreciate your answers ... I have to go to work now but sure would like this solved... I am lost without it


----------



## Gnits (Aug 25, 2016)

I have found this discussion on an Adobe forum.  It is a few weeks old and no update.

When editing my sync is freezing lightroom |Adobe Community

Your profile indicates that you are on 2015.6.
Make sure you are on the latest, which contains a lot of fixes.    Lightroom version: CC 2015.6.*1*

If you are on the latest then I would try the following, just to eliminate the obvious.

1. Optimise the Catalog.
2. Try to synch before you go to bed at night and see if it has cleared by the morning.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 25, 2016)

I found another thread  which reported that a sync issue on 2015.6.1 was fixed only after an uninstall / re-install. 

freezing up when trying to SYNC in develop |Adobe Community

Previous attempts to reset the preferences did not solve the problem.


----------

